# silky polesaw?



## ropensaddle (Apr 26, 2007)

How many of you use the 21 foot pole saw silky?
Is this saw as good as it advertising only users needed 
not sales men! I have a stihl power pruner and will wear 
you out if use all day but good for a few cuts. If the
silky cuts as they say it would seem less fatiguing as
is lighter and does reach higher!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 26, 2007)

It is a wicked sharp saw that is designed well. It will cut large limbs fast.

It does take some effpert, having the pole out that far, and it is a bit more fragile then a stick of basswood with a cast Marvin head. You can sharpen the blades with a feather file.

They tend to gum up a bit meore then a set tooth blade, and need a scrub with Shcotchbrite and penetrating oil every once and a while.


----------



## rbtree (Apr 26, 2007)

The Hayauchi is a poor design. Neither the orange clips or detent buttons work correctly. Thus, it is possible to have it pull apart and the detached section drop, as happened to me the first time I used mine. It's now toast. I have an ARS, branded by Stihl, which is a better design. I've heard that the Hayate is much improved, but its heavier than the Hayauchi, perhaps than the ARS, and more expensive than either. Only good thing about the Hayauchi is the weight.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 26, 2007)

*thanks guys*

maybe I should have asked before ordering but I will
be the only one using it have used the old school saws.
I remember flimsy blades that would hang up bend easy etc.
Are these new saws stronger in the cut? cut one or two ways?


----------



## beowulf343 (Apr 26, 2007)

Silky makes good handsaws but crappy polesaws imo. Like it has been said already-way to fragile. I'll stick to my jamisons


----------



## Bermie (Apr 27, 2007)

*I like the 21' silky*

I have one - I really like it
I had the Stihl one previously, got a 21' Hayauchi and it is much better, here's why:

Buttons AND clips to hold the sections, if you work them properly they are fine, with the 21' you have a range of lengths to play with.
The blade is a monster cutter, cuts on push and pull, I've cut up to 4" branches with it, cedar and casuarinas which are really hard wood.
Its LONG, a bit bendy, granted, but once you get it up there cutting is easy
Its LIGHT, I use it when climbing, no problems.

I use my mate's Stihl power pruner too and when you run out of reach with that, move on to the Silky.
It gets used to retrieve throwbags, knock down dead wood, place climbing lines.
My groundie can use it while I'm in the tree, and I don't have to worry about cut ropes or cut me!

It is an invaluable tool to have, I don't own a power pruner yet because I seldom need one, when I do I borrow one, the Silky gets used far more, and its cheaper to replace!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 27, 2007)

I'm waiting for someone to come out with a pole head that a hayauchi blade can fit on.

My preference in poles is a 12 ft basswood. No worries if it drops from 30 ft, and there are no sloppy ferrule joints to make cutting harder.


----------



## mtvigilante (Apr 28, 2007)

The silky is a great tool! I have used them for almost 2 years now. $200, light, flexible, and has an excellent blade. I have cut limbs on green ash that were 20 feet high and 7" in diameter. It might take 3 or 4 minutes and make your neck hurt, but it saves getting out all the gear. That being said, I have broken more than a few. Most of the time, the saw is either fixable with duct tape, or is still usable. 

I can concentrate on getting up the tree and doing the larger and higher cuts, while my groundman lightens the lower limbs and pulls out my hangers. I wont be starting my own business without it.

It is also a great tool for training your groundman to trim.

There is a smaller version 8-10' or so, with the silky handsaw blade that works great for silver maples and other open crowns with a lot of codominate stems. They also are great for deadwooding aspens that are formal shaped.

Sorry to sound like a salesman, but they are great tools.


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 28, 2007)

Got mine in and like it its better than using power 
pruner and cuts almost as fast! Just hope it is durable
as the buttons and clamps could be better!!!


----------



## ropensaddle (Apr 28, 2007)

Bermie said:


> I have one - I really like it
> I had the Stihl one previously, got a 21' Hayauchi and it is much better, here's why:
> 
> Buttons AND clips to hold the sections, if you work them properly they are fine, with the 21' you have a range of lengths to play with.
> ...


 I like it lot arrived and i tried it, wow but
how are you retrieving setting ropes with scabbard on mine has a razorsharp
edge for vines think would cut rope?


----------



## mtvigilante (Apr 29, 2007)

ropensaddle said:


> I like it lot arrived and i tried it, wow but
> how are you retrieving setting ropes with scabbard on mine has a razorsharp
> edge for vines think would cut rope?



We tie a monkey fist with the rope with the snap or carbiner sticking out-that razor sharp hook works great, but when its real sharp, it sticks in the cut a lot on the pull.:bang:


----------



## snowyman (Mar 30, 2008)

*Silky Pole Saw*



ropensaddle said:


> Got mine in and like it its better than using power
> pruner and cuts almost as fast! Just hope it is durable
> as the buttons and clamps could be better!!!



How do you feel about it now? I was going to buy the ARS but then found out about the Hayate, they are about $500 here, ARS are cheaper. I've had an Echo power pruner for years but I need the extra length sometimes, like this week, so what do you think?


----------



## treeseer (Mar 30, 2008)

snowyman said:


> How do you feel about it now? I was going to buy the ARS but then found out about the Hayate, they are about $500 here, ARS are cheaper. I've had an Echo power pruner for years but I need the extra length sometimes, like this week, so what do you think?


mine is holding up well. i was not as comfortable with the ars' telescoping fasteners, but to be fair i did not give them much of a try.


----------



## D Mc (Mar 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I like it lot arrived and i tried it, wow but
> how are you retrieving setting ropes with scabbard on mine has a razorsharp
> edge for vines think would cut rope?



I somehow missed this thread its first time around. I have been a hardcore Jameson user for years. A couple years ago I switched over to Silky products and now the only time the fiberglass gets pulled out is when I need to use a bi-directional hook to pull a top and using with the Big Shot. 

The cutting action on the oval poles of the Silky saws I find to be a big improvement. Light weight and stiff in the right direction. 

As for the sharp hooks on the blades...I carefully grind off the edge. We just don't have enough palm trees up here to warrant the increased risk that those edges create. The side benefit of having a dull hook is that it is great for placing the rope or pulling hangar branches. I even reconfigured the hook on my Sugoi handsaw for the same reasons. It is amazing how fast and efficient it can be to cut a branch and hook it with the hook to direct it where you want it to go. 

"Old School may rock but the New Gear is cool."

D Mc


----------



## Frank Boyer (Mar 30, 2008)

I have the Silky and a HT 101. The Stihl is a lot faster. I have a lot of Redwoods to remove the lower branches on. I put the Stihl up on the highest branch that I can reach and trim on down. The butt cap on the Silky isn't held on very well, so put some additional glue/tape on it. I am going to try silicon spray on the buttons. I don't climb and like both of these saws.


----------



## Bermie (Mar 30, 2008)

ropensaddle said:


> I like it lot arrived and i tried it, wow but
> how are you retrieving setting ropes with scabbard on mine has a razorsharp
> edge for vines think would cut rope?



This one is old, but got bumped...
The answer is 'carefully', throwbag retrieval, doesn't matter if you cut the line, setting a climbing line, rarely, but use a crab when I do so the hook doesn't cut it.
The only reason the buttons on mine are not working so well is one of my groundies used it to fish out a bunch of leaves that had fallen in the water...SALT water! Alumium+salt= not a good thing. WD40 and silicone treatments are finally working.

I got mine stuck bad the other day, I could not get it out until the next day, it spent 24 hrs up a tree, with the blade bent a good way. When it came out the blade sprung back good as new, absolutely no bend from being stuck!!


----------



## ATH (Mar 31, 2008)

So would a Hayate for under $200 be a good buy? It is "supposed" to be better than the Hayauchi (just a little heavier), right? I almost bought the Hayauchi at a trade show last month, but didn't. After looking more on the silky website, I decided that the Hayate sounded better... I'm buying unless somebody can talk me out of it, so please save me the cash if I am making a bad call! Thanks!


----------



## hornett224 (Mar 31, 2008)

*i also have the Stihl by ARS.*

works awesome.never had a problem with it.if i didn't have that i'd have the marvin with sections.


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 1, 2008)

*buy it*

I would highly recommend the 21 hayachi. Being a small outfit I can not afford to waste money on toys. It is a money making tool for sure. I would replace mine right away if it broke, was lost or liberated; something I can not say about all my tools. I use the power pruners far less now. Glue the end rubber bumper on when you get it as it will fall off. I wish it was not aluminum when working around power but I can break out a Jameson pole if needed.


----------



## snowyman (Apr 1, 2008)

*I don't know what to buy.*

$200, that's $220AU, buy it. I just got some prices on 21' saws.

Hayauchi: $400
Hayate : $470
Barnel : $320
ARS : $277 

That's Aussie $'s, so I don't know what to get, I'm going to have a look at the Hayate tomorrow, but the others are online or catologue. How do the Barnel & ARS cut compared to the Silky, can anyone tell me?


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 1, 2008)

just make sure you get the yellow one!!! it is by far better then the others. im not sure of the name but it is a silky, they also have a sweet hook you can get as an extra to be able to hang it. we broke the red silky in 3 days imo they are crap. we have hade the yellow pole for about 7 mons with no probs


----------



## ATH (Apr 1, 2008)

There are 2 yellow ones. The Longboy is 12'. The Hayate is available in 12', 16', or 20'... 

I saaw the hook... thanks for the advise on buying it, I was undecided.

on the topic of accessories: is there are pruner that fits on the end of the oval silkys? If not, I though about buying a "standard" pruner and modifying a fitting to make it work.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 1, 2008)

hmm grind off blade on hook, hmm///

D and S what model do you use?


----------



## D Mc (Apr 2, 2008)

treeseer said:


> hmm grind off blade on hook, hmm///
> 
> D and S what model do you use?



The three saws with altered blades are the Hayauchi Pole Saw, Silky Longboy Folding Pole Saw and Sugoi 14" Hand Saw. S Mc also uses the Zubat 13" Handsaw but we did not alter the blade on that one as it has no tip edge. Putting a useable pull hook on these blades puts a whole new dimension on their usefulness. 

We have heard a lot of complaints about the Longboy being too light weight, but that light weight makes it a fantastic tool for working out a canopy. You just can't handle it like a ham-fisted gorilla. 

D and S Mc


----------



## (WLL) (Apr 2, 2008)

ATH said:


> There are 2 yellow ones. The Longboy is 12'. The Hayate is available in 12', 16', or 20'...
> 
> I saaw the hook... thanks for the advise on buying it, I was undecided.
> 
> on the topic of accessories: is there are pruner that fits on the end of the oval silkys? If not, I though about buying a "standard" pruner and modifying a fitting to make it work.


it is the 20ft yellow the red was 21ft. imo it is a bad move buying 12-16ft tella poll i think the octagon wood is a way better choice with the shorter lenth and is far better to use aloft. i cant stand the fiberglass sections and i only use them near electric. as for the clip i think it will be very hard to cut when fully extended and may bend the pole with little effort.


----------



## D Mc (Apr 2, 2008)

These are my unauthorized "mods". I find hooks much more useful and less hazardous than the sharpened tips. 

D Mc


----------



## Mitchell (Apr 3, 2008)

*leave an edge*



D Mc said:


> These are my unauthorized "mods". I find hooks much more useful and less hazardous than the sharpened tips.
> 
> D Mc



I like the mods D Mc, could you not grind with a sharp edge as well. Having said that I don't think I have ever used a sharp edge for anything...


----------



## guff (Mar 12, 2009)

i know i'm opening up an old post...but the search didnt help me.....

has anyone tried the new pruner head in the baileys 2009 master catalog?
top of page 57....item number 16339 or 16337 made by Sintung.....how does that 21 feet and such hold up to a good rope tug???


----------



## TreeTopKid (Mar 12, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> maybe I should have asked before ordering but I will
> be the only one using it have used the old school saws.
> I remember flimsy blades that would hang up bend easy etc.
> Are these new saws stronger in the cut? cut one or two ways?



I have moved back to old school saws. I owned an ARS 20ft telescopic back in England, and it was a frustrating waste of time it kept slipping. I've spoken about it before. I now have a collection of Jameson, and Fanno poles. I've been tempted by the Silky as everyone raves about it but bad ARS memories won't let me part with the necessary folding.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 13, 2009)

Since the original post is near 2 years old, I will update my opinion (amend )

My favorite in-tree saw is a 12 foot basswood pole with an ARS nonhook blade; it seems that I tend to bend hooked blades more.

The Hayauchi is great in the tree if you do not have to move around a lot. I find that I worries too much about dropping it and totaling a ~200USD tool to to be dragging it around the canopy and hanging all the time. Also the 18ft is a bit less cumbersome.

On the ground, a sharp 21 ft Hayauchi is the cat's meow. I will often warm up in the morning by starting with the raising work and clearing my entry path with one.


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Mar 13, 2009)

JPS is right. The hayauchi is the real deal. I bought mine about 2 years ago and love the thing. It is not as shaky as I figured it would be at 21'. It telescopes down nicely to fit into my bid truck and is the key to getting my entry going. A very sharp blade and you will be very surprised with what you can cut...and fast. Like he said, don't drop it. I bent the bottom section and as you know, straightening aluminum is a pita. Very worth the money to me.


----------



## capetrees (Mar 15, 2009)

Wolfking42084 said:


> JPS is right. The hayauchi is the real deal. I bought mine about 2 years ago and love the thing. It is not as shaky as I figured it would be at 21'. It telescopes down nicely to fit into my bid truck and is the key to getting my entry going. A very sharp blade and you will be very surprised with what you can cut...and fast. Like he said, don't drop it. I bent the bottom section and as you know, straightening aluminum is a pita. Very worth the money to me.



+++1

Love mine. Did bend a section slightly but with some WD-40, slides like a charm. Love how sharp it is and how light it is. Great for reaching out on the end limbs and ends from the ground. Have a Stihl ploe saw too but the Silky is the way to go. 1/3 the price, 1/4 the weight and twice the length.


----------



## Timberhauler (Mar 15, 2009)

I have the short Silky polesaw and love it.I plan on buying the long one soon


----------



## ATH (Mar 16, 2009)

I have the Hayate. I bought one last year - smashed the end (and crimped the sections together) and cut it shorter (my own stupidity, nothing wrong with the pole design). It easily paid for itself so I bought another.

I actually like having the sorter one too (without the head on, it is about 4.5 feet long and extends to about 14 feet). It fits into the cab of the pickup so I always have it with me and it is easier to use in the tree on the rare occassion I want it up there.


----------



## tree md (Mar 19, 2009)

I am on my 3rd Hayauchi in a year. I have tore up 2 beyond use already but I have been doing storm damage for a year and that is really rough on the saws. It could be more durable but I believe it is a trade off for it to be as light as it is. For storm damage work with lots of hangers it is invaluable. The buttons do stick on it which is a pain in the arse. I just bought another one last week and the buttons started sticking the first day I used it. Still, it is a very effective saw for storm work and has a very aggressive blade for cutting. I have spent over $600 this year on the saws but have made several thousands with mine.


----------



## arbor pro (Mar 19, 2009)

capetrees said:


> +++1
> 
> Love mine. Did bend a section slightly but with some WD-40, slides like a charm. Love how sharp it is and how light it is. Great for reaching out on the end limbs and ends from the ground. Have a Stihl ploe saw too but the Silky is the way to go. 1/3 the price, 1/4 the weight and twice the length.



yup. :agree2:


----------

